# germans rejecting south american honey



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting and pretty bizarre development, particularly since the pollen isnt what is being consumed. I guess we will see how it plays out, the European community will most likely be buying honey from somewhere, perhaps the US? Though I suppose anything produced in the proximity of Soybeans might also test positive.


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

This is how these buyers create a surplus,....surplus means falling or lower prices, for this particular area or honey


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

jim lyon said:


> , particularly since the pollen isnt what is being consumed.


There will be GMO pollen in the honey and it will be eaten when the honey is eaten


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

the way honey is processed today very little pollen would remain in the final on the shelf product.. I think, so what is the real problem , the price BEING asked by the producers?


----------



## Skinner Apiaries (Sep 1, 2009)

What isnt GMO nowadays? Id guess at least a quarter of my honey is rowcrop, between soybeans and cotton...


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

from what I have read in many euro countries any food must state if it is product of or contains any GM'S and the consumer votes gms out by not buying them. Of course in this country the corp's make the laws so you wont find this info on your food. If it would have been when gm's were started, they would have never found ground. Its to bad too I have to say.


----------



## frazzledfozzle (May 26, 2010)

irwin harlton said:


> the way honey is processed today very little pollen would remain in the final on the shelf product.. I think, so what is the real problem , the price BEING asked by the producers?


 i think you would be very surprised just how much pollen is in the honey after extraction we get a pollen analysis done on all our honey every year to know what sort of honey we have, the pollen counts range from 200,000 to 2 million for the sample.

Pollen grains are tiny it's only when it's collected on the bees legs that it gets to any sort of size.

in modern extraction sheds the filters are no where near small enough to take out the pollen from the honey

frazz


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

It's not the filters in the shed that take the pollen out. It's the diatomaceous earth filters that the packers on this side of the pond that remove the pollen grains. I would think that any large commercial packer would do the same in germany but I can't speak for any of them. That's what Irwin was talking about.

Jean-Marc


----------

